# Project '03 2500HD Frame Restoration....



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I was tired of looking at the frame on my '03 (built in 9/02 though) 2500HD rusting away, so after some research and recommendations from friends with older trucks, I decided to spend a couple days restoring the truck's frame. It's been a plow truck since day 1, and spent 5 winters in Rochester, NY, so it was pretty nasty underneath. Last year I had all new brake lines (coated with teflon, SS lines- so they won't rot out again like the factory ones ), and fuel lines, some Timbrens, front end parts, and other little odds and ends, so the truck was mechanically in pretty good shape.

So- I spent about 8 hours scraping, wire wheeling, and cleaning the frame. I then applied 3 coats of POR-15, and topped with 2 coats of gloss black rustoleum.

I didn't get any before pics- but picture a pretty nasty frame- some scale, lots of surface rust, most of the undercoating flaked off, etc.

Here's the after pics- did this project a month ago- so far holding up nicely! Will see how it does after the winter!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

When I did the frame off rebuild on my 85 Chevy K20 a while back, I coated the entire frame and housings with POR-15, so far so good.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1489679 said:


> When I did the frame off rebuild on my 85 Chevy K20 a while back, I coated the entire frame and housings with POR-15, so far so good.


Good to hear- a lot of people I talked to had a lot of good things to say about the product, so I'm hoping it holds up. If I can get another 10 years out of the truck I'll be a really happy camper!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I still gotta do my frame but found some great stuff to try out on the frame and also inside the frame. Here's the site www.eastwood.com. they got everything to restore and maintain your truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks wicked good. I'm planning on painting my 2002 1500's frame soon.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

dodgegmc1213;1489690 said:


> I still gotta do my frame but found some great stuff to try out on the frame and also inside the frame. Here's the site www.eastwood.com. they got everything to restore and maintain your truck.


The paint shaker video on that site was great!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

mcwlandscaping;1489850 said:


> The paint shaker video on that site was great!!!


Yea they got some cool stuff on there


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

whatever paint chevy uses on theyre truck chassis dosent hold up at all my 03 is ugly underneath. i sprayed por15 all over the bottom of my 91 it still looks great after 2 winters. did you remove the bed to paint it?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

randomb0b123;1489883 said:


> whatever paint chevy uses on theyre truck chassis dosent hold up at all my 03 is ugly underneath. i sprayed por15 all over the bottom of my 91 it still looks great after 2 winters. did you remove the bed to paint it?


Yeah it's like a waxy [email protected] coating- starting to peel on my '06- that truck's frame is CLEAN so I'll probably do the same thing to it in the next year or so to keep it in pristine shape  Nope didn't pull the bed- top of the frame rails were easily accessed due to the 2" factory body lift, so I saw no real need to go through the hassle of pulling the bed.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mercer_me;1489697 said:


> That looks wicked good. I'm planning on painting my 2002 1500's frame soon.


Thanks- I was really happy with how it came out! Definitely takes some time (a few days) to do it right, but definitely worth it if you plan to preserve the truck for some years to come...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

mkwl;1489902 said:


> Yeah it's like a waxy [email protected] coating- starting to peel on my '06- that truck's frame is CLEAN so I'll probably do the same thing to it in the next year or so to keep it in pristine shape  Nope didn't pull the bed- top of the frame rails were easily accessed due to the 2" factory body lift, so I saw no real need to go through the hassle of pulling the bed.


i dont see a body lift and i dont think there is such a thing as a factory body lift


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

randomb0b123;1489982 said:


> i dont see a body lift and i dont think there is such a thing as a factory body lift


It's been covered before: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103534

Matt it appears there's a patch job around the crossmember in your first pic. Was it there when you purchase it?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i did not know that thanks for sharing and learning me about that


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;1490014 said:


> It's been covered before: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103534
> 
> Matt it appears there's a patch job around the crossmember in your first pic. Was it there when you purchase it?


It was, yes. What would be the benefit of adding a reinforcement to that area? As far as I can tell, the frame was never cracked in that area (no welds visible)- I never noticed that in the 5 years I've had the truck- no patch on the drivers' side of the frame rail.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Can't say really, that's why it sparked my interest. It's not in a location where you'd attach anything (in bed hitch for example) and it's odd to be reinforcing the end of the tubular cross member. Perhaps take a look on the inside to see if there appears to be some type of previous witness marks from cross member damage or even severe rust. If that is the case it was that severe you should easily be able to see something.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

B&B;1490268 said:


> Can't say really, that's why it sparked my interest. It's not in a location where you'd attach anything (in bed hitch for example) and it's odd to be reinforcing the end of the tubular cross member. Perhaps take a look on the inside to see if there appears to be some type of previous witness marks from cross member damage or even severe rust. If that is the case it was that severe you should easily be able to see something.


It's definitely odd- nothing looks any different than factory from the inside- no obvious mods- just that plate welded on the outside..... strange!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Came out good. I really want to do that to mine soon. All of my frame undercoat is peeling off but I was thinkin of trying this stuff looks like it will work good. 
http://www.rhomar.com/products/armour-seal/


----------



## Ryan03 (Dec 8, 2006)

That plate is factory. My 03 2500hd has it on the passenger side only. So do both of our 2500hds at work. All 3trucks are reg cab 4x4s. Mine is a 03 dmax ally, the work trucks are 04 and 05 6.0 gassers. I am the original owner of my truck, as is my employer of our work trucks.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ryan03;1494425 said:


> That plate is factory. My 03 2500hd has it on the passenger side only. So do both of our 2500hds at work. All 3trucks are reg cab 4x4s. Mine is a 03 dmax ally, the work trucks are 04 and 05 6.0 gassers. I am the original owner of my truck, as is my employer of our work trucks.


Interesting- I was thinking it looked really well done for an aftermarket add-on! This truck is just that, an '03 RC/LB 4x4... wonder why it needs reinforcement there?


----------



## Ryan03 (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont know the true reason why the plate is there. IMO though, it probably has more to do with the production process of building the frame than it does reinforcement. I am thinking that the plate is welded to the tube first, then the plate/tube are slipped through the frame and welded to the rail. could be to insure that the tube is clocked correctly, and or not installed to far to the drivers side, since the tube in question acts as the upper fuelbtank saddle. The fuel tank is realy close to the frame, and there isnt much room for error in location of the mount to the left. Again, this is not fact, just my theory.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

How's the por 15 holding up?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

eastcoastjava;1771995 said:


> How's the por 15 holding up?


Very well actually- it's been through an insane winter this year (last winter was pretty crazy too)- very VERY little surface rust showing through, definitely working to prolong the life of the frame- I'd definitely recommend the product.


----------

